# V-bit photo carving and US Flag



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

These two aren't related but I just wanted to offer up what I did yesterday. The V-bit carving is for our church office manager. They have three dogs but I guess Ruger is the most photogenic. :wink: This is cut into Maple and is about 6" x 10".

The US Flag is for my 16-year old nephew. He asked for a simple one he can hang on his wall and this should work just fine. It's about 21" across and made of Baltic Birch. I just think it's awesome that a 16-year old wants a US Flag on his wall!

Both are finished with Nitrocellulose sanding sealer, then wiped with Mohawk Van **** Brown glazing stain which is wiped off about as soon as I apply it, then the final coat is semi-gloss lacquer. The finish takes less than an hour from bare wood to finished piece.

















David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Both of them are great projects.

I agree that it is neat that a teenager wants the US flag to hang on his wall.

Your photo VCarve picture turned out well and that is a very photogenic dog.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree on both counts, Mike! The photo she sent of the dog had a garden hose right up to the dog's hind feet, a fence that didn't fit for my use, some bad patches of grass behind, etc. so I edited the photo for her. Now she's going to have that printed, as well! :grin:

Here's the photo as I edited and used for the V-bit carving - majestic dog, for sure!








David


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I just realized that I typed this when my daughter was visiting and correctly referred to him as her nephew so that's what I typed, but... the flag is for my grandson. Oops! :surprise:

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Senior moments happen sometimes, get used to it, one day you too will get old and have them! OH, you just had a birthday:smile:


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Sir, you do great work and I appreciate you sharing. I have not had much success with Photo carve. You mentioned using a V Bit to do the carving. Would you mind telling me what bit size you use when doing this work. I assume you are using a C N C machine. Do you use Vectric or some other software? What was your depth of your V-bit set at when you did the picture of the Dog? I have not doen very well in this area and would love to have some tips. 
I would appreciate any hep you would care to offer. 
I thank you, 

Frank Barker 


*


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job David!

I would like to have seen Ruger with out the lines.... I think he would have really stood out as well as the grain of the wood.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Tagwatts1 said:


> *Sir, you do great work and I appreciate you sharing. I have not had much success with Photo carve. You mentioned using a V Bit to do the carving. Would you mind telling me what bit size you use when doing this work. I assume you are using a C N C machine. Do you use Vectric or some other software? What was your depth of your V-bit set at when you did the picture of the Dog? I have not doen very well in this area and would love to have some tips.
> I would appreciate any hep you would care to offer.
> I thank you,
> 
> ...


Thanks, Frank! I use Carveco but I believe Vectric is about the same when it comes to this type of work. Generally, I do a depth of about 0.040" to 0.050" and a stepover of 0.03125" to 0.075". The bit I used on this is an Amana 1/4" shank 60° V-bit and cut at 100 ipm. I've tried several different woods and the only one that seems to work well is Maple (for me, anyway).

Hope this helps!
David


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Marco said:


> Nice job David!
> 
> I would like to have seen Ruger with out the lines.... I think he would have really stood out as well as the grain of the wood.


Without the lines; as in a 3D cut? I still haven't done any of those but this is what was requested so that's the cut I did. It probably would look good in a 3D carving, though.

David


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU FOR THE INFORMATION. I will try those things of which you have suggested. 

I am still pretty new at CNC Machines, but stumbling along. 

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

difalkner said:


> Without the lines; as in a 3D cut? I still haven't done any of those but this is what was requested so that's the cut I did. It probably would look good in a 3D carving, though.
> 
> David


No not 3D. I use to put photo's on wood (inkjet on veneer) and loved the way wood grain would "sometimes" wow its way through the picture...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Got it, Jim. I suppose I could do that if I drew an accurate outline around the dog and constrained the lines to just him. I might try that...

David


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Both look great!! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They look great. I have never done a photo on the router only on the laser.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

marecat3 said:


> They look great. I have never done a photo on the router only on the laser.


How did they come out?

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

It usually depends on the photo. The better quality the better it looks. The wood does have a lot to do with it also. Most times I like to use lighter wood, sometimes it is even best to use a clear plywood. Here are a couple examples. Dog is on cherry, couple is on plywood


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Both look very good, Mary!

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you David, Some of the photos that have been brought to me have been quite the challenge. Old photos, blurry ect. I do the best I can with them. Had one that I just could not do. It was an photo of a farm from above and it was so small there was just no way I could do much with it. I told the guy to get the org but he did not want to ask for it because he wanted it to be a surprise. I have be given photos of a photo and had to clean up the glare on a bald head lol, it came out good though.


----------

